# BERLIN KLASSIK 2013-2014 Calendar Photo Shoot - Downloadable Wallpapers



## www.BERLINklassik.ca (May 12, 2011)

DOWNLOAD HI RESOLUTION IMAGE SET HERE
Full photo collection will be available shortly after the show.


Special thanks goes out to our photographers & those who came out with their spectacular cars to our 2013 BERLIN KLASSIK photo shoot.

The many hours of planning, and preparation culminated into one fantastic day and, without you, this event could not have been possible.

Dana Mcmullen / www.protiviti.com
Clinton Spindley / www.mephotography.net
Scott M / www.skootermedia.com
Nicholas Wilson / Low Haus
Kyle Stahlbaum


----------



## www.BERLINklassik.ca (May 12, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------

